# UL listed? Alaskan Kodiak



## KLnorthern (Aug 16, 2013)

We're trying to figure out if our stove is UL listed. We really enjoy the look and heat from it. Can anyone tell us if it is UL listed? I emailed the manufacturer, but they didnt know. The stove has been redone so a small tag on the back top right corner now only reads 664 (sandblasted).

Thanks for any info!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 16, 2013)

UL didn't even develop a testing standard until sometime in 1978 so if it doesn't have a UL tag on it, which probably never happened, then no. It ain't UL listed. It needs the default clearance of 36 inches to any combustibles.

Really all UL tests. How close to combustibles. Not if it will split in half if it gets hot. Which that stove will not.


----------

